# soem facts about the P. baeri



## gagamboy (Jul 25, 2007)

*some facts about the P. baeri*

i just want to share some info about this lovely species (for those interested i have some for trade   )

The Phlogiellus baeri or the Philippine Dwarf is the most common tarantaula in the Philippines. I'm sure nearly 90% of hobbyists in the Philippines owned or has owned one. I myself, at one point in my life has maintained more than 40 specimens of this species.

(photo courtesy of Rick West and johnrey19; thanks  )


----------



## gagamboy (Jul 25, 2007)

Where to find/get them

In most parts of luzon, the P. baeri can be found in your back yard. We managed to find specimens in Quezon City, Antipolo, Parañaque, and even as far as Pangasinan and Tarlac. Most of the specimens were confirmed to P. baeri by the proper authorities.

Total lifespan (female) from sling to a REALLY old adult IME about 3.5yrs.
in our experience, wild-caught eggs sacs can contain up to 158 eggs (give or take) and captivebred eggsacs about 80.

In our experience, females produces egsacs after 2 weeks and hatches after 3 weeks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gagamboy (Jul 25, 2007)

housing

In my experience, the best place to house them is in small deli cups. They don't get that big so gravy containers (i suggest yung lalagyan ng gravy ng KFC) would suffice.






place vent holes around the top or wherever you want to place them. i suggest you use pinholes so as to keep the humidity high. P. baeri need humidity more than they need ventilation since they are a burrowing/tunneling species.


----------



## gagamboy (Jul 25, 2007)

fill this container halfway with substrate. 







i still think cocopeat is the best (although i'm sure a lot of you would disagree)

it also advisable to use soil from the area where the specimen was caught (again, some would disagree)

some use sand   

the type substrate really doesn't matter. as long as it can absord moisture and keep the humidity high, and provide a hiding burrowing material. (even shredded tissue paper would do)


----------



## gagamboy (Jul 25, 2007)

after which, jus dink the P. baeri in and wait as it builds elaborate tunnels and burrows in its cute new home. 

(ok, im sorry about the photos. i dont have a digicam so i opte to use a camera phone)


----------



## gagamboy (Jul 25, 2007)

the beauty of owning more than one specimen is that you get to observe the unique personality of each individula. It can usually be seen in the tunnels they create. Like most Phlogiellus species, their tunnels have mulitple entrance and exits. 

some like to bring the substrate up, some prefer to dig deep. (basta!! you have to own one to truly understand.)


----------



## gagamboy (Jul 25, 2007)

maintenance is simple. a small cricket or adult surinam roach onec a week and spray every other day with three quick spurts. keep the substrate moist at all times.







oh, and removing left over food is also essential since its enclosure is small and should be maintained regularly. remove the food bolus after feeding. Usually of the 40+ specimens I've taken cared of, all of them cooperated in maintaining the neatness of their enclosures. they wrap the left over food in webbing and leave the 'trash outside the opening of their hole.  Some even take the effort to bring it as faraway from their entrance as the enclosure would allow


----------



## gagamboy (Jul 25, 2007)

what i like about this type of enclosure is that you can place one on top of the other so they take less storage space.


----------



## gagamboy (Jul 25, 2007)

The P. baeri, unlike other old world specie, is not an aggressive type.  I handle mine all the time. i even had a mature male that i took to bed with me since he became so docile and used to being handled.

They prefer to run away when they have a chance.  and they tend to be REALLY fast. Extra care must be taken when handling them more for fear of escape and injury to the T than injury to you.

Another great feature about these species is that they are very much LESS susceptible to stress. They could *even eat OUTSIDE their enclosures!!*

now i do hope you could own one so that you could enjoy them as much as i have.  In a tropical country like mine, this is definitely THE most resilient T.


----------



## gagamboy (Jul 25, 2007)

I would appreciate it if you point out any mistakes i may have posted or provide additional information for further improvement...

Many thanks for reading...


----------



## hardtohandle (Jul 29, 2007)

P. baeri are a very, very shy species... Im glad I was able to get one from you.

I was just wondering if there are different morphs of this species because in one of the pictures here it is black, while the one I have right now has a brown coloration (well, the opisthosoma and prosoma are light brown and the appendages are dark brown).


----------



## Tuishimi (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow, they must be tiny!  What are their typical measurements?


----------



## myrea (Aug 14, 2007)

Hatchling measures about 2mm. while adult can reach about 2inches.

Nice caresheet gagamboy. :worship:


----------



## peachypaderna (Apr 14, 2009)

Hmm.  No water dish needed?  You mean, misting the enclosure is enough?


----------



## rd_07 (Apr 14, 2009)

realnicedonkey said:


> Hmm.  No water dish needed?  You mean, misting the enclosure is enough?



yes that's what i do
before i tried putting a water dish but she covered it with substrate and webbed all over, then i did the misting instead and she did great :razz:


----------



## reisen_07 (Jun 15, 2010)

gagamboy said:


> The P. baeri, unlike other old world specie, is not an aggressive type.  I handle mine all the time. i even had a mature male that i took to bed with me since he became so docile and used to being handled.
> 
> They prefer to run away when they have a chance.  and they tend to be REALLY fast. Extra care must be taken when handling them more for fear of escape and injury to the T than injury to you.
> 
> ...


ei man do you still have some p.baeri? i would like to have another baeri in my collection i grew fond of them. your from quezon city right? i'm in manila, so do you think you could sell me one? hope this thread is still functioning.


----------



## Bosing (Jun 16, 2010)

reisen_07 said:


> ei man do you still have some p.baeri? i would like to have another baeri in my collection i grew fond of them. your from quezon city right? i'm in manila, so do you think you could sell me one? hope this thread is still functioning.


visit www.philippinepetfinder.com bro... A lot of P. Baeri slings in the for sale section!!! you'll see me there also!


----------



## gumby (Jun 16, 2010)

I've wanted one for a while after being on the PTSS forum for a while. They are kinda hard to get here in the states though. I think I saw a few for sale the other month but they were really small and I try not to buy my ts that small. Great info BTW. From what I understand they tend to kick the bucket rather easy. But I don't remember why. That's just the imprestion I got from reading though.


----------



## lordddelgado (Nov 25, 2010)

*Nice Caresheet!*

I got one too... may I ask, is it really fast moving, she always tries to escape... and do Philippines have Large tarantulas? :clap: :? :wall:


----------



## Enomegra (Nov 25, 2010)

Ugh, tempting me with another dwarf. That is not very nice of you now is it?


----------



## rd_07 (Nov 25, 2010)

lordddelgado said:


> I got one too... may I ask, is it really fast moving, she always tries to escape... and do Philippines have Large tarantulas? :clap: :? :wall:


yes, some can reach 5-6inch dls


----------



## keith brian (Feb 22, 2016)

where can i catch p.baeri in part of cavite? where they can usually find?


----------



## keith brian (Feb 22, 2016)

gagamboy said:


> *some facts about the P. baeri*
> 
> i just want to share some info about this lovely species (for those interested i have some for trade   )
> 
> ...


where can i found p.baeri where can i usally find it?


----------



## Toxoderidae (Feb 22, 2016)

keith brian said:


> where can i found p.baeri where can i usally find it?


keith, check the date on the thread. Last person to reply was in 2010..


----------



## jiacovazzi (Feb 23, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> keith, check the date on the thread. Last person to reply was in 2010..


Are you time keeper?


----------



## Toxoderidae (Feb 23, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> Are you time keeper?


*I AM THE TIME LORD, WHEN MY CLOCK STOPS, THE WORLD STOPS! *


----------



## jiacovazzi (Feb 23, 2016)

For those looking, there is one for sale in the classifieds. 
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/thinning-out-our-collection-hard-to-find-females-and-more.280768/


----------

